# Gallbladder stones



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I have no experience personally but a friend tried the special food and it worked. Good luck with your parents pug....:crossfing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, no advice, bumping up for others to see.


----------

